# Graffiti/Street Art Thread



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2008)

I currently don't have acess to my pics but will post later. Please post yours as I am bored at work.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 24, 2008)

I wish I made that.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2008)

lol. stuff like that is bad though because a lot of writers are honest artists and things like that give us all a bad name with society and all


----------



## Moots (Apr 24, 2008)

Alot of writers are honest artists sure....whos to say that guy wasn't

Maybe that was his message, maybe it has meanings to it, for him, maybe it was political.

Who are you to judge. And guess what, Writers and artists don't need any help in getting a bad rep........ITS ALL ACTS OF VANDALISM......writers/artists will never have a good rep it doesn't work like that, and would spoil the fun.

ive got some awesome stuff from Toronto   I'll post later. Particularly an alley one wall is painted in a nice nature seen, very classic art, and the other is full graffiti its amazing.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 24, 2008)

Next time I'm on the subway with a camera, I'll be sure to grab some pics.
Like Moots said, there's a lot in Toronto that's amazing.


----------



## Bitbyte (Apr 24, 2008)

chekONE


----------



## Dylan (Apr 26, 2008)

so i take it no one here does graffiti? im painting next weekend. got all my paint today. cant wait.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Moots (Apr 26, 2008)

What name do you paint under?


----------



## Endogene (Apr 26, 2008)

i make cut-out, but only use them in the bar i have in my garage, i'll put up some post in a minute

edit: never mind the pics... i sort of lost them, damn you 500GB hard drive


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 26, 2008)

Graffiti is not Art. Its a crime.


----------



## Endogene (Apr 26, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Graffiti is not Art. Its a crime.



Their is a difference between making something that people will like and remember and writing your name on a wall dear sir


----------



## superrob (Apr 26, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Graffiti is not Art. Its a crime.


Crime?

Honestly i find the most graffiti i like most of all graffiti i find and sometimes they facinate me how they can make such nice things.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 26, 2008)

watch those videos ^^^ it shows you the differences between tagging and real graffiti. Also shown are ways in which you can get paid for doing murals for the community, that way your work will live on and be viewed in a positive light. There's some really nice work on there


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 27, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> SavageWaffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putting paint on private property is illegal. Unless its your property, it isn't. I dont care if its your property, as long as if its PRIVATE property.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 27, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> SavageWaffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, CRIME. Graffiti is nice, if its done on maybe what a cardboard, on your property. But if you do it on a white van, fences, walls, that isn't your property, then it is a crime.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 27, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse my you giant wienerish n00b. Did it ever occur to you that councils make legal walls and places legal to paint on? Or have you ever heard of a canvas or a sketch book?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 27, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> What name do you paint under?



xyks

(said like zikes)


----------



## OSW (Apr 27, 2008)

i really should borrow a video camera to take on the train and record what is seen outside the window on some of the lines. there really is some impressive (and some not so impressive) graffiti around everywhere.


----------



## spjb (Apr 27, 2008)

www.knowngallery.com 
www.12ozprophet.com
www.woostercollective.com
are a few regular sites for me

i've been writing for a few years now and I can add graffiti has saved my life.


----------



## dEC0DED (Apr 27, 2008)

that was me above.... forgot my old login for my ish y0! sorri mods


----------



## Dylan (Apr 27, 2008)

spjb said:
			
		

> www.knowngallery.com
> www.12ozprophet.com
> www.woostercollective.com
> are a few regular sites for me
> ...



nice dude i like you style. i forgot to put my pics up. ill get on it when i find my camera


----------



## dEC0DED (Apr 27, 2008)

that's not my style. that's rime of msk.

i know a good chunk of writers around the world. electronically and personally. 

my pieces are mostly illegal and will not be shown or posted online by moi.

you can look around the net and find em if you really want. just wanted to post something ill for yall

here's saber and revok from msk aswell.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't do graffiti, but like looking at it when it's had some effort put in. The colourful tags on the trackside brighten up a dull train trip to London 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's a fantastic graffiti wall in an underpass near Southampton Common, you can tell it's a commissioned piece from the sheer size of it and the fact that several artists worked on it. I can't get any photos so youtube will have to do (link). Awesome stuff.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 28, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Next time I'm on the subway with a camera, I'll be sure to grab some pics.
> Like Moots said, there's a lot in Toronto that's amazing.



I have many pictures of the urban murals on Rush Lane Alley in downtown Toronto. I just have to find them and upload them. I took those pictures for a project and an essay I did. I wrote an essay saying that graffiti is a style of art.

And don't anyone bother convincing me if graffiti is art or not, because I've already convinced myself. I would argue back with my essay I typed up 2 years ago.. if I can find it lol. I'll just say that art can be performed in many ways. Graffiti is a way where people, although they sometimes illegaly do it on private properties, express themselves.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah i am still quite inexperienced but getting better. i wanna do a coarse in fine arts: street art at university when i leave school.


----------



## dEC0DED (Apr 30, 2008)

omg don't do a course in street art....

go out in the streets and just make something of your paint and express yourself however you want too.

keep in mind that "public area" isn't public because billboards and advert spacing goes to those who have that funding.... no real PUBLIC people have that so we write on the walls to express ourselves openly. right there in your face.

fuck what anybody thinks about it. do it for yourself. just like i don't give a fuck bout the newest mcdonalds billboards... that i bomb.....


----------



## dawn.wan (May 14, 2008)

SPiT.


----------



## Dylan (May 15, 2008)

dawn.wan said:
			
		

> SPiT.



??


----------



## Dylan (May 17, 2008)




----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Graffiti is not Art. Its a crime.


Graffiti is different from Vandalism. Thought I don't really care for either one.


----------



## Dylan (May 23, 2008)

This is a sketch of my word but done by a good friend of mine who is an amazing artist. Check out his other works Doctor Ekrils


----------

